# Repairing Permissions



## kevkwas (Feb 24, 2004)

This is what my imac says after updating to 10.6.5,


Repairing permissions on disk /

Started verify/repair permissions on disk0s2 Kev's Mac
Permissions differ on "System/Library/Java/JavaVirtualMachines/1.6.0.jdk/Contents/Classes/jconsole.jar", should be lrwxr-xr-x , they are lrw-r--r-- 
Repaired "System/Library/Java/JavaVirtualMachines/1.6.0.jdk/Contents/Classes/jconsole.jar"
User differs on "System/Library/Java/JavaVirtualMachines/1.6.0.jdk/Contents/Home/lib", should be 0, user is 95
Repaired "System/Library/Java/JavaVirtualMachines/1.6.0.jdk/Contents/Home/lib"
User differs on "System/Library/Java/JavaVirtualMachines/1.6.0.jdk/Contents/Libraries", should be 0, user is 95
Repaired "System/Library/Java/JavaVirtualMachines/1.6.0.jdk/Contents/Libraries"
Permissions differ on "System/Library/Java/Support/Deploy.bundle/Contents/Resources/JavaPluginCocoa.bundle/Contents/Resources/Java/deploy.jar", should be lrwxr-xr-x , they are lrw-r--r-- 
Repaired "System/Library/Java/Support/Deploy.bundle/Contents/Resources/JavaPluginCocoa.bundle/Contents/Resources/Java/deploy.jar"
Permissions differ on "System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6.0/Classes/jconsole.jar", should be -rw-r--r-- , they are lrwxr-xr-x 
Repaired "System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6.0/Classes/jconsole.jar"
User differs on "System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6.0/Home/lib", should be 95, user is 0
Repaired "System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6.0/Home/lib"
User differs on "System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6.0/Libraries", should be 95, user is 0
Repaired "System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6.0/Libraries"
Permissions differ on "System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6.0/Resources/JavaPluginCocoa.bundle/Contents/Resources/Java/deploy.jar", should be -rw-r--r-- , they are lrwxr-xr-x 
Repaired "System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6.0/Resources/JavaPluginCocoa.bundle/Contents/Resources/Java/deploy.jar"
Permissions differ on "System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6.0/Resources/JavaPluginCocoa.bundle/Contents/Resources/Java/libdeploy.jnilib", should be -rwxr-xr-x , they are lrwxr-xr-x 
Repaired "System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6.0/Resources/JavaPluginCocoa.bundle/Contents/Resources/Java/libdeploy.jnilib"
Warning: SUID file "System/Library/CoreServices/RemoteManagement/ARDAgent.app/Contents/MacOS/ARDAgent" has been modified and will not be repaired
Finished verify/repair permissions on disk0s2 Kev's Mac

Checking special permissions...

Privilege repair complete.

It says the same thing after running it several times, should I worry about it?

Thanks,

Kev


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

kevkwas said:


> It says the same thing after running it several times, should I worry about it?


No.


----------



## Theseus (Jun 6, 2006)

To further Lars' reply, here's Apple's support article on those sorts of messages: Mac OS X: Disk Utility's Repair Disk Permissions messages that you can safely ignore


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Theseus said:


> To further Lars' reply, here's Apple's support article on those sorts of messages: Mac OS X: Disk Utility's Repair Disk Permissions messages that you can safely ignore


Thank you for taking the time to actually explain or provide a link...


----------



## kevkwas (Feb 24, 2004)

*Thanks*



Lars said:


> No.


Thanks


----------

